
Microsoft Replaces Journalists with AI Software - shirappu
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/may/30/microsoft-sacks-journalists-to-replace-them-with-robots
======
giardini
I don't believe it - they'll simply hire a bunch of Indian & Pakistani
graduate students fresh out of school and run a "Mechanical Turk" operation.
Make a mistake & _flush_ \- "next student!"

------
TakakiTohno
I'm starting to rethink my career as a content writer...

